# New P 90 Nikon Coolpix



## jaeger (Jul 13, 2009)

This is the first pen(s) picture with my new Coolpix Nikon P 90.
I just recently bought this camera and I haven't had time to play with it much yet. I have a long road trip tomorrow and Wednesday so I plan on studying the manual during the trip.
I know that straight out of the box it outperforms my former digital camera by a long way.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW much better pics then I take.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 14, 2009)

Pictures look very good to me.


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice - I need to do something like this myself.  Good result.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 7, 2009)

Good photos!  Go to the manufacturers web site and download the instruction manual.  I do this as a matter of course for any things I buy!  The "manuals" these days tend to be postage stamp size and printed on see-thru paper.  An Adobe Acrobat (PDF) file can be expanded onscreen so you can actually see the information.


----------

